# White Rose Pigeon Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Saddle homer pics from the white rose pigeon show today


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Some others


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice pics where was the show located.Was it in York Pa?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes It was


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great show, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing. its nice.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Are they going to have another show anytime soon I would love to go.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think thats the last one there till spring, There is one in Lancaster in Jan or Feb


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

There will be a show in lancaster the same time as the national in florida, in Jannuary.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys please keep us posted on the show in Lancaster I will love to go.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I may be able to find out what date and time it is


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't go I think I have to work


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful birds. I think I would get into a lot of trouble in the sale section of this show !


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What's the breed in the picture right after you said "Some more". Looks stunning!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

i want some saddle homers to mix into my racing team


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

orock said:


> Are they going to have another show anytime soon I would love to go.


There's a show in Quincy pa outside of Waynesboro pa tomorrow.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know about the show in Quincy Pa.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

italianbird101 said:


> There will be a show in lancaster the same time as the national in florida, in Jannuary.


*Hi MEL, Did you have any Saddles at this show?If you did I hope you had a winner. Do you know who in the SADDLE CLUB USA, WERE AT THE SHOW.? GEORGE*


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi George. Steve brocket won Champion and Reserve-posted info on web site.
www.saddlehomersusa.com


----------

